# Classical music on iPhone



## Eric_58 (Nov 30, 2010)

Hi everyone.
Are there any people who use iphone's or ipod's apps to listen classical music?

I bought an iphone last sunday and i found many music apps like Chopin, Paderewski.

What you think about that?


----------



## Delicious Manager (Jul 16, 2008)

I have a 'confession'. I have never downloaded a single piece of classical music. Never! I never will. I do have a few pieces of music on my iPhone (ripped from CDs I own) for the times I might be on a tedious train journey to London on business (I hate the place!), but it's hardly an ideal listening environment, is it?

When I listen to music I want to hear it in a sound quality as close as possible to actually being there in the same room as the performance. Having two little bits of plastic wedged in my ears doesn't quite do it for me. Nor does the appalling sound quality of MP3s. If you play an MP3 (even a high-resolution one) through a high-quality hi-fi system like the one I have in my living room (my preferred [only] place to properly listen to classical music), I have to turn it off almost straight away, so constricted is the sound quality (those upper frequencies so important to the timbre and clarity of music almost entirely missing).

While one can 'get away' with listening to jazz, rock or pop from MP3s, I find it impossible (and inappropriate) for classical.


----------

